# Ikea Frame as Fish Tank Stand



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a 20 to 25 gallon aquarium. The only spot I have in my small condo is on top of the stuva frame that I bought from Ikea (see link below). Do you guys think the stuva frame is strong enough to hold 20-25gallons of water which roughly equates to 200 pounds?

The frame seems pretty strong and it can definitely support me when I sit on top of it. I weigh about 170lbs. Of course I don't sit on it all day so a tank sitting on it all day might be different.

I don't see it being a problem but wanted to see what you guys think.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/30128177/

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I personally would not be comfortable using knock-down style furniture to support an aquarium so I can not recommend using this particular item as an aquarium stand.

Maybe others can suggest if this has worked for them.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree with deeda. i say no


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's most likely made from pressboard, and will probably bubble up and become weak when it gets wet. And it will get wet. I agree with the others.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

kuopan;

I agree with other posters also...that stand is just not intended to see that kind of continuous load...it would work, but not with any kind of safety margin...have you ever seen what a particle board shelf of a bookshelf looks like after some time when it has had a load of books on it...it slowly deforms and sags...you wouldn't want that alone under 20g of water! You could start with that and reinforce it, but that kinda defeats the point...

Cheers


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

While i agree with the others. there are plenty of particle board stands out there. And yes they work, but they will deteriorate over time. I have one in my house holding a 38 gallon tank.

If you want to stick with your decor,and use that, I would brace the entire inside of that box with 2x4's, then turn it around with the opening facing backwards. That would work for a stand, you would just be giving up the shelf underneath.

But as others have said, take extra precaution to keep it from getting wet.


----------



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks everyone for the input. i guess i'll have to consider making my own stand again.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

just go on cl, u will find one that size for next to nothing


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I've a press-board stand bought from a big box pet store (not as well made as Ikea stuff) - it's not great, but works. I'll probably replace it eventually though.

That Ikea box: The top surface is well supported by the vertical supports - load should be transferred effectively (and we're not talking all that much load here) to those vertical supports. The only real concern I would have is with lateral load (sloshing water if you bump into it) causing a sideways collapse. It's not clear what's preventing that from looking at the picture.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Buy some cinder blocks to support all 4 corners. Done.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

atreis said:


> I've a press-board stand bought from a big box pet store (not as well made as Ikea stuff) - it's not great, but works. I'll probably replace it eventually though.
> 
> That Ikea box: The top surface is well supported by the vertical supports - load should be transferred effectively (and we're not talking all that much load here) to those vertical supports. The only real concern I would have is with lateral load (sloshing water if you bump into it) causing a sideways collapse. It's not clear what's preventing that from looking at the picture.


I agree with this. The only concern I would have is the back of the Ikea cabinets are very thin and held in place with tiny finish nails. If you could put a solid back on it (maybe a piece of 5/8" plywood, glued and screwed), it would easily hold the weight of your tank. Also Ikea cabinets are made of MDF and coated with a high gloss melamine that is water resistant. I wouldn't go pouring water on them for fun, but they should hold up. They are used in kitchens and bathrooms after all.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

a qoute that my dad used to say to me often was: horses for coarses.....


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

He probably meant "courses".


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If it was screwed together i might of given it a whirl, but never one of those lock in place units.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

noddy said:


> He probably meant "courses".


yep that too :lol: spelling has never been a strong point


----------

